# Neck Fistula



## Gemini18 (Apr 27, 2009)

What is the ICD9 code for neck fistula?  Pt has esophageal cancer.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 27, 2009)

Since you mentioned the esophageal area, could 530.84 work?


----------



## Gemini18 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thanks so much


----------

